# DirecTV does not pick up local stations



## ggormsen (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello, I have DirecTV at work and last week, I had all the local stations, a bunch of the sports station (fueltv, NSF, etc) and a few other random stations. A basic package.
Now, I have the religious channels and the news channels (CSPAN, CNN, BBC News, etc)

I have always thought that no matter what package I have, I will always have the local channels at least. Any clue why it is saying I am not subscribed?

Thank you!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

You need to call DirectTV. You could try resetting your box and letting it find the satellites again but I doubt that will do anything. I am surprised that if they say you're not subscribed that you get any stations at all.


----------

